# Citrus Wings and Jerk Pork



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2007)

Grilled up some wings last night on the Jr. using some of the new Citrus Wolfe Rub and did some pork skewers with Knox's Jerk Seasoning.  The chicken wings seemed to be fairly flavorless last night with the new Citrus, very disappointing..........but I took them to work today and had them for lunch and shared them with two co-workers.  I was surprised at the flavor today, versus last night.  It really came through and they tasted pretty good.  The citrus flavor was mild and not overpowering, it could have been a little stronger.  They had a decent subtle heat as well.  I think I'm getting close, but I don't think I'm 100% there yet.  It was incredible on the fish, but seemed to lose it's punch on the chicken??


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 27, 2007)

It all looks good to me. Can't wait to try the WRC for myself. 
Larry the first batch I tried was awesome on chicken :? 
 :scratch


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 27, 2007)

why would the flavor be stronger the next day? Make two kinds then.. One for off the grill and the other for leftovers...never know, might be a hit!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2007)

They look good enough to eat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> why would the flavor be stronger the next day? Make two kinds then.. One for off the grill and the other for leftovers...never know, might be a hit!!



Heck if I know???  This is the hardest rub I've ever tried to get right!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 28, 2007)

You were in the smoke too long. It dulled your taste buds.


----------



## john a (Aug 28, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> You were in the smoke too long. It dulled your taste buds.



Or the pops


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DING DING DING DING...................................we have a winner!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 28, 2007)

Damm Larry that looks great


----------



## bknox (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks great Larry. I have your rubs here and have only had time to stick my finger in them (been bustin it lately). I see why everyone loves them so much, very nice. Will probably be using one on a 3 lb loin this weekend and am getting excited about it. Hope you enjoyed our Jerk Rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. I have your rubs here and have only had time to stick my finger in them (been bustin it lately). I see why everyone loves them so much, very nice. Will probably be using one on a 3 lb loin this weekend and am getting excited about it. Hope you enjoyed our Jerk Rub.



Brian, the Jerk rub was great!  I rubbed some strips of pork with oil and coated liberally with Knox Jerk Seasoning and let them marinade in the fridge for about an hour and then grilled!  Excellent flavor and very aromatic!!


----------



## bknox (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry,

Excellent, I am glad you like them.

I am going to send my brothers over to the raffle. I also told him about your rubs and hopefully he will check it out sooner than later.


----------

